# wireless automatic no boot (RESOLVIDO)

## cezar

Olá a todos. Pelo comando a seguir, faço wireless funcionar sem problema. Seria possível fazer com que esse comando funcionasse automaticamente no boot? Já apliquei # rc-update add net.ath0 mas isso não significa o funcionamento automatico.  Obrigado a todos.

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 startLast edited by cezar on Wed May 07, 2008 12:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pilla

rc-update add net.ath0 default

----------

## cezar

Obrigado, Pilla, ficou tudo certo. Cezar

----------

